# Problems with ISO 102400 (H2) on 5D3



## janvehrenkamp (Sep 9, 2012)

I am not able to expose for a second or longer on H2 anymore. I managed to get a single 10second exposure and ever since the camera gets stuck in "busy" forever(removed the battery after 2 hours), if I attempt to expose for anything longer than 0,7sec on ISO H2 (102400).
Has anyone similar experiences?

ps. It actually states in the manual that the camera might not record images shot at a combination of high temperatures, high ISOs and long exposures properly, and of course I know that exposures this extreme are not really usable, but I'm still a bit disappointed. I'd love to goof around a bit more.. :[

For the record: The temperature was far from high (3°C).


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2012)

janvehrenkamp said:


> I am not able to expose for a second or longer on H2 anymore. I managed to get a single 10second exposure and ever since the camera gets stuck in "busy" forever(removed the battery after 2 hours), if I attempt to expose for anything longer than 0,7sec on ISO H2 (102400).
> Has anyone similar experiences?
> 
> ps. It actually states in the manual that the camera might not record images shot at a combination of high temperatures, high ISOs and long exposures properly, and of course I know that exposures this extreme are not really usable, but I'm still a bit disappointed. I'd love to goof around a bit more.. :[
> ...



It was probably so noisy that the 5D3 determined that the photo was so worthless that'd it rather lock-up that process it. It wasn't worth the cameras time. :


----------



## robbymack (Sep 13, 2012)

Were you trying to shoot the backside of the lens cap in macro? I honestly don't know what on earth needs that kind of exposure. I'm hoping this was more or less an attempt to see if it could be done rather than a serious photo.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 13, 2012)

3 replies and no help so far...


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2012)

K-amps said:


> 3 replies and no help so far...



Perhaps, it really was too much noise? -_-


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 13, 2012)

Two questions that may help. What setting did you have noise reduction on? Did you have long exposure noise reduction switched on?


----------



## janvehrenkamp (Sep 14, 2012)

All noise reduction was turned off and I even managed to get one 10sec exposure, before the camera went into tilt mode (and does ever since, if I try to expose for anything longer than 0,7sec @ iso H2).
No lens caps attached. 
I thought of the noise too, but the first try went without _any_ problems, after that I shot some more frames at different ISOs (6400-51200) - no problems either.
Only when I went back to ISO 102400 the camera refused to expose properly. And I just tested it one more time: exposures up to 0,7sec no problem at all, 1sec -> tilt.

I'll try to post the image I managed to get out of it later this day.

Thanks for the serious replies!


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 18, 2012)

using the expanded ISO settings is going beyond what the sensor's native ISO range, unless you're shooting jpeg only there's no reason to shoot H2. Shoot at the highest non expanded ISO and push the exposure in post, you'll have more control and better results. Because, you can't push the exposures of jpegs nearly as much.

People aren't giving helpful replies because those expanded ISOs are there purely to show off how much the sensor could go, but shouldn't be used in real world scenarios~


Cheerio


----------

